# What is the best Computer shop in Dublin City



## JimboJones (7 Sep 2011)

Anyone any ideas for a reasonable priced PC shop.?? Maplins and Petes are very expensive.


----------



## peteb (7 Sep 2011)

online.  what exactly are you looking for?


----------



## JimboJones (7 Sep 2011)

Cheers 

Looking for a 2TB Sata 3.5


----------



## nai (7 Sep 2011)

[broken link removed]

You can select to collect if u want.  Brick and glass shops will be much more expensive.


----------



## Captain Z (8 Sep 2011)

Hi JimboJones,
Have you tried Harvey Norman - great sales lately, we wouldn't shop there normally, but got a brilluiant deal on a laptop. Not sure if they have what you are looking for though.


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Sep 2011)

The shops won't beat an online price. However you can hunt around the local shops, they occasionally have offers which aren't too bad.


----------



## horusd (8 Sep 2011)

Also checkout powercity. I bought a pc from them recently. There are online discounts too.


----------



## stefg (8 Sep 2011)

Right Click is not too bad price wise in my experience (still more expensive than online stores but good if you need something quickly and are in Dublin)...

http://www.right-click.ie/

They have shops on Camden Street and Dawson Street


----------



## JimboJones (8 Sep 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone!!


----------



## Sadie11 (8 Sep 2011)

Try the Computor repair shop Old bawn Tallaght passed there Monday they have a good deal on for new laptops


----------



## djh (8 Sep 2011)

I second Power City. 

Got an external hard drive there priced at 49.99, when everywhere else I could find it was priced at 69.99 and up. 

DeeJay


----------



## Leo (8 Sep 2011)

Try IT Direct.
Leo


----------



## shellymill (11 Oct 2011)

try shockeronics.com 

michele


----------

